# rb in sentra



## anRBforME (Sep 15, 2004)

:cheers: Hey all this is my first post on nissanforums. The reason i am posting is because im curious to if anyone has heard of anyone swapping the SE-R's stock engine out for an RB. A friend of mine just swapped a Rb26dett into a 240sx sucessfully and now im thinking about trying it with an SE-R. Any input or suggestions on this topic would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Take a look here.


----------



## anRBforME (Sep 15, 2004)

*THanks*

Hey thanks thats just what i was looking for. I guess im better doing a sr20 or a ka then.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Take a look here.


wow... good show... no sarcastic remarks, no shouting... you da man!


----------



## anRBforME (Sep 15, 2004)

now that i know i should just do a sr20. im guessing getting a bluebird cut is a good idea? and the garret gt28r turbo works with that so is that turbo a good choice. remember this is all gonna be in a 2004 se-r. i plan on doing a skyline body too. and would anyone know someplace to find a set of skyline r34 stock rims. some people hate them. i just love them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

anRBforME said:


> Hey thanks thats just what i was looking for. I guess im better doing a sr20 or a ka then.


1) why would you swap in a KA? 

2) stock R34 wheels will not bolt on to your car.


Please, stop posting. It's quite obvious you're new to cars and modding in general. You need to start researching. Read, read read, search the boards, the internet, anything...............................before you post another question, research!

you can't fit a rwd engine in a fwd car. you can't bolt 5 lug wheels to a 4 lug car. 
I know you wanna be different and look cool, but you need to search around a little bit so your requests are at least somewhat feasible.


----------

